# Colnago EPS GEO



## apex

I thought some of you might find this interesting. I found a dealer adverting EPS in GEO. I find it interesting how all these new colors keep emerging first MTBK now this. It is probably just wishful thinking on my part but it is still hold on to the hope that there will be a color that I actually like.

apex

View attachment 179875


----------



## fabsroman

Yep, I don't really care for that color scheme either, but it if I had to pick between this GEO and the other ones I have seen, I would pick this one.


----------



## apex

I have an EPS in AKIT on order. It was the best of the worst and I hate to say it but it is starting to grow on me.

Apex


----------



## smokva

PRZA, PRMO and PR82 should be available all the time for every Colnago frame


----------



## fabsroman

smokva said:


> PRZA, PRMO and PR82 should be available all the time for every Colnago frame


I agree, and not only as a limited edition to one vendor (i.e., Kraken (LOL)).


----------



## The_Kraken

**



fabsroman said:


> I agree, and not only as a limited edition to one vendor (i.e., Kraken (LOL)).


Why you gotta break my cajones, Fabro? 2 more exclusive colors for 2010. ha ha!


----------



## fabsroman

The_Kraken said:


> Why you gotta break my cajones, Fabro? 2 more exclusive colors for 2010. ha ha!


I'm just breaking your cajones because it is fun. I would also be lying if I said that was the only reason. I just have an issue with an upcharge for an "exclusive" paint scheme that has been around since 1984. Plus, is it really that exclusive. If 1,000,000 people were willing to pony up the coin for an "exclusive" paint scheme on an EPS, I'm willing to bet you would be selling as many of them as Colnago could build/paint for you. Now, the Ferrari bikes are a different thing. Those really are exclusive.

What are the two additional exclusive colors for 2010?


----------



## The_Kraken

*No Mas Dinero!*

There is absolutely no upcharge. It is the same price. And for you and everyone else on the forum...10% off! Hows that? I'll even throw in a seatpost and headset. (OK, so maybe they come standard with the frameset, but it sounds good.)

Remember that I told you guys first that BBOX would be on Colnago. Lets just hope they are on an EPS.

The paint schemes I will have for 2010 will actually be 100% new. But...I will only say that they are very, very simple and traditional. And I will always argue that is reasonable to have an exclusive paint when the dealer ponies up a significant investment. I hope people will like them, but of course, Colnago peeps are a very hard group to please.


----------



## fabsroman

The_Kraken said:


> There is absolutely no upcharge. It is the same price. And for you and everyone else on the forum...10% off! Hows that? I'll even throw in a seatpost and headset. (OK, so maybe they come standard with the frameset, but it sounds good.)
> 
> Remember that I told you guys first that BBOX would be on Colnago. Lets just hope they are on an EPS.
> 
> The paint schemes I will have for 2010 will actually be 100% new. But...I will only say that they are very, very simple and traditional. And I will always argue that is reasonable to have an exclusive paint when the dealer ponies up a significant investment. I hope people will like them, but of course, Colnago peeps are a very hard group to please.


I didn't know there was no upcharge for the exclusive paint scheme. I just assumed there was an upcharge when you sent me the cost for the frame in PR82. I should know better about assuming. My mistake. However, it brings me back to my issue with prices in the US versus prices elsewhere. There is definitely a disparity there, but if the dollar continues to weaken, the disparity might become a non issue.

Are the two exclusive paint scheme's you are getting for 2010 on 2011 frames, or are these going to be available on the 2010 EPS? I'm just looking for a reason to get a divorce. Just joking on the divorce by the way. If you can share any insight on the new exclusive paint schemes you are getting, send me a PM. I'll treat it like attorney/client privilege and figure out if I need to start saving for a new frame.

The reason Colnago peeps are a hard crowd to please is because we are connoisseurs. If we weren't, we would just buy a Giant.


----------



## JeremyP

PR00 is a classic. If the USD keeps going down, you peeps will be paying even more in the States, but I'm sure Colnago America will absorb the 'loss'. :-D


----------



## apex

I am very excited to see what the new colors are that the Pista Palace has access to. The simple paint schemes are the ones that I have always be drawn to and they seem to stand the test of time. It is just unfortunate that they are not available to all dealers. Colnago as a brand is exclusive enough. They don't need to make paint schemes that are only available to certain dealers. I find it unfair as a consumer that the money I spend at my local dealer does not get me the same product that is available to others. I feel as though I am being punished because of where I live. 

Apex


----------



## ColnagoGeoRider

*Here is another Colnago EPS GEO*


----------



## ColnagoGeoRider

*Another Colnago EPS Geo paint scheme*

Whoops. Sorry.


----------



## The_Kraken

*Ahh!*

Those wheels are hurting my eyes!!! Aaahhhh!!!! Must put on Bora, asap. Doctors orders! Otherwise, me likey!


----------



## The_Kraken

*Fly here!*



apex said:


> I am very excited to see what the new colors are that the Pista Palace has access to. The simple paint schemes are the ones that I have always be drawn to and they seem to stand the test of time. It is just unfortunate that they are not available to all dealers. Colnago as a brand is exclusive enough. They don't need to make paint schemes that are only available to certain dealers. I find it unfair as a consumer that the money I spend at my local dealer does not get me the same product that is available to others. I feel as though I am being punished because of where I live.
> 
> Apex


Pista Palace will deduct the price of your airfare to fly here from the purchase of your frameset. You can even have it built and ride it. The new Colors will be AMAZING. Think simple, classic, Colnago. 

It was 75 degrees today in San Diego. Not a bad place for a little weekend trip.


----------



## Richieg

*Is that deal for any frame or just the EPS?*



The_Kraken said:


> Pista Palace will deduct the price of your airfare to fly here from the purchase of your frameset. You can even have it built and ride it. The new Colors will be AMAZING. Think simple, classic, Colnago.
> 
> It was 75 degrees today in San Diego. Not a bad place for a little weekend trip.


 Is that deal for any frame or just the EPS?

Thanks


----------



## Jbartmc

I guess I should book Southwest next time!


----------



## The_Kraken

*Sure*

Well, we only sell C50's and the EPS...so sure. DEAL. First Class on Southwest! 



ok,ok, we also have Master X-Lights, but no deal on one of those!


----------



## 19surf74

Speaking of these new frames, etc...... Kraken, you mentioned seatpost?? I take it that you are talking of a Colnago seatpost? Can you get extras of these? I have a Colnago Master B-Stay that I am building and would really like a Colnago Carbon seatpost in 27.2! Do you have any of these? Please let me know!

Mitch


----------



## The_Kraken

*27.2 posts*

Ya' know. Sadly I neglected to get 27.2 carbon seatposts when Veltec collapsed. Bummer. But I suppose I should hurry up and find a way to get my hands on these since our newest paint schemes will be available not only in the EPS, but the Master X-Light, and even Master Pista. Oh boy!


----------



## apex

The_Kraken said:


> Pista Palace will deduct the price of your airfare to fly here from the purchase of your frameset. You can even have it built and ride it. The new Colors will be AMAZING. Think simple, classic, Colnago.
> 
> It was 75 degrees today in San Diego. Not a bad place for a little weekend trip.


That is an amazing offer and if I didn't already have a EPS on order I would have my flight booked. It is service like yours that keeps the spirit of the local bike shop alive. I wish that the dealers around here have the passion (and connections) you do. 

Apex


----------



## BikeNerd2453

The_Kraken said:


> Ya' know. Sadly I neglected to get 27.2 carbon seatposts when Veltec collapsed. Bummer. But I suppose I should hurry up and find a way to get my hands on these since our newest paint schemes will be available not only in the EPS, but the Master X-Light, and even Master Pista. Oh boy!


Veltec didn't collapse! Well, it's not finished collapsing yet anyway... 

Colnago America isn't carrying them? I find that surprising.

Master Pista deserves the Colnago titanium seatpost, in my opinion anyway...paint the head on that one, that'd be hot.


----------



## meccio

the carbon seatposts used by colnago until 2006 were made by an Italian company called wrcompositi. wr compositi still make them on a variety of diameters, lenghts and seatback options.

I bought two 28 seatback posts from them for a C50 and extreme c over a period of 3 years. they sent the product to me via DHL (in Italy though).

their website is www.wrcompositi.it


----------



## fabsroman

meccio said:


> the carbon seatposts used by colnago until 2006 were made by an Italian company called wrcompositi. wr compositi still make them on a variety of diameters, lenghts and seatback options.
> 
> I bought two 28 seatback posts from them for a C50 and extreme c over a period of 3 years. they sent the product to me via DHL (in Italy though).
> 
> their website is www.wrcompositi.it


Good luck trying to buy anything made by WR Compositi unless you actually live in Italy. I tried to order this stuff from an Italian vendor, and after waiting close to 2 months after placing my order I finally canceled it. It was utterly insane. I found a retailer in Japan, but their prices were insane. I tried a bunch of places in the US, but nobody was carrying it. I should import this stuff myself and become the exclusive US importer. The parts look really nice, but they are also pricey. I guess that is the cost of have Made In Italy on the parts.


----------



## meccio

for me it was really easy. I wrote to [email protected], I received a reply in a few days from a very efficient guy called yuri balestra. in a week I received the setpost through DHL. Since I paid upfront, they kept the cost of DHL 

I suggest, if you are still interested, you write them directly bypassing any dealer, and see what they tell you


----------



## fabsroman

meccio said:


> for me it was really easy. I wrote to [email protected], I received a reply in a few days from a very efficient guy called yuri balestra. in a week I received the setpost through DHL. Since I paid upfront, they kept the cost of DHL
> 
> I suggest, if you are still interested, you write them directly bypassing any dealer, and see what they tell you


I tried writing them directly and they never replied. How long ago was it that you did this? I was going through this in April and May. I'd love to buy a set of their hubs for a wheel build, but I'm not trying to go through this ordeal again.


----------



## meccio

last time was in October 2008. if you let me know what you would like to buy, I can try and drop an email to them in Italian and see if they react


----------



## fabsroman

meccio said:


> last time was in October 2008. if you let me know what you would like to buy, I can try and drop an email to them in Italian and see if they react


Io parlo un po d'Italiano, ma non scrivo bene. Come stai?


----------



## meccio

it seems to me your Italian is good enough to order your hubs (mozzi in Italian). give them another try, good luck.


----------



## fabsroman

LOL. Both of my parents came from Italy in the 50's when they were in their early teens. They didn't want to teach the language to me as a kid because they wanted me to be fluent in English when I went to school, but I eventually picked it up by listening to them speak to their brothers, sisters, mothers, and friends. Then, I took a year and a half of it in college. It was somewhat disappointing when I finally went to Italy and found that almost everybody over there speaks English, with the exception of the guys at WR Compositi it seems.

I'll send them an e-mail in Italian, and thanks for the offer.

FYI - my first name is Fabrizio. I should be able to speak some Italian with a first name like that.


----------



## The_Kraken

*dwarf*

OK, so maybe Veltec is like a white dwarf star in its last stages. Yeah, I got the Ti posts for the steel stuff thank god, but no 27.2 carbons. And I don't think they are going to be made again any time soon.

J


----------



## Shane Winn

The EPS in the GEO paint scheme will be available in the U.S. via an online retailer within weeks. More details to follow.


----------



## terry b

GEO is my all-time favorite paint scheme. If they're recycling it, might be reason to buy another one.


----------



## Clevor

fabsroman said:


> I tried writing them directly and they never replied. How long ago was it that you did this? I was going through this in April and May. I'd love to buy a set of their hubs for a wheel build, but I'm not trying to go through this ordeal again.


I had the same problems contacting Italian manufacturers, in particular, Pinarello. They do not answer e-mail. One exception is Selle San Marco. Terrific customer support. They answer each and every e-mail promptly. Fortunately for me, I discovered their Concor line of saddles, which after a long search for appropriate saddles, fits me (and Lance), the best. Happy to give them the business . . .


----------



## Clevor

Hmmmm, funny that you can get the GEO paint scheme on an EPS in Japan:

http://www.colnago.co.jp/products/road/eps/index.html

That site is for Colnago, Japan, so I think you can get it from any retailer over here. With the yen rate at 0.88, forget it though. Yen prices are already inflated as is.

The list price of that EPS comes out to $6,681 U.S. right now!


----------



## rodist

*Great Photos at Colnago Japan*

Those pictures at that website are the best pictures I have seen on the net of Colnagos. Very good representation of the colors and paint quality.


----------



## rodist

*Great Pictures at Colnago Japan Site*

Those pictures at that website are the best pictures I have seen on the net of Colnagos. Very good representation of the colors and paint quality.


----------

